# Hemiphractus fasciatus and Gastrotheca marsupiata



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

I just saw pictures of these for the first time. They are like small tree frog versions of a horned frog / malaysian leaf frog.
Are they available anywhere?

Gastrotheca cornuta


















Hemiphractus fasciatus


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Don't really like that second frog, but how god damn cute are the babies in the second pic!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

manda88 said:


> Don't really like that second frog, but how god damn cute are the babies in the second pic!! :flrt::flrt::flrt:


i know :flrt:

the second one is more bizarre looking than cute thats why i would want one:lol2:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

They look like Megophrys Nasuta with Arboreal powers. I'm with Manda though like the 1st ones.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Ahh man frogs are so cool.

Long live the frogs.


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

Someone needs to photoshop some speech bubble on to the second pic.


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Someone needs to photoshop some speech bubble on to the second pic.


They look like they should be sat at a bar, and that the bigger frog has given the little baby a funny look, and the baby is like 'You talkin' to me? YOU TALKIN' TO ME??'


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

manda88 said:


> They look like they should be sat at a bar, and that the bigger frog has given the little baby a funny look, and the baby is like 'You talkin' to me? YOU TALKIN' TO ME??'


Do it then!


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Morgan Freeman said:


> Do it then!


I'm not clever enough


----------



## stewie m (Sep 16, 2009)

lovin that second pic


----------



## firebelliedfreak (Nov 3, 2008)

seen the latter theyre called causqe headed tree frogs (to you and me)and apparently they have aggressive tendacies:lol2:

love the first


----------



## Alex M (May 28, 2008)

andaroo said:


> I just saw pictures of these for the first time. They are like small tree frog versions of a horned frog / malaysian leaf frog.
> Are they available anywhere?
> 
> Gastrotheca cornuta
> ...


Hi Andaroo,

Your title post includes a different species to one of the species you have in the pictures i.e marsupiata. You used to be able to get marsupiata or other Marsupials a few years back but admittedly i've not seen them available for some time now, though i've not particularly been looking out for them to be fair. As for the two species pictured, cornuta i believe are only found in Zoological institutions in the US, but fasciatus have been available before or at least listed on trade lists.

Cheers
Al


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

As Alex says te Marsupial Frogs used to be available.But as the name suggests the most interesting part of there ecology is the fact that the female ncubates the eggs in a sac within her back and then scoops out the tadpoles when they hatch from the egg.
I believe that an old Davivd Attenborough [Life on Earth?] showed this.


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

yes the title name is wrong i couldnt change it when I edited the other text of the post when I found the website i got the pictures from gave it the wrong latin name lol.


----------

